# Austinite looking to catch some fish!



## jcasisa (May 21, 2004)

Hey all,
I have off-shore fishing experience and am looking to get out and wet a line in the deep water. I have my own gear and can also pay for gas and bait. 

For the most part I am availabel on the weekends only, however, with some notice I can schedule some time off from work and come down early.

I have mostly fished out of Port A, but am open to any opportunity. If need be I can also bring another friend who is also a quality guy.

Thanks for reading,
John
USMA Class of 1993
BEAT NAVY


----------



## bodine (May 27, 2004)

Hello, 
Let me know if you are interested in offshore out of galveston. I am looking for someone to share cost of gas with. I have a 24ft bayliner trophy. Usually just my wife and I, but its getting too expensive and we have room for more. We go out mostly on the weekends.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Port Mansfield 26' Glacier Bay Cat Fri & Sat. I fiught in the Battle of the Point martial arts tournament 10 years ago. I enjoyed my time at the Academy. I took my Dad along to see a late thirtys guy get smacked around by the twenty something year olds. You may have had some classmates who came from Culver. I'm in San Antonio, Nick 210.857.3473


----------



## jcasisa (May 21, 2004)

The last time I went back was in 2003 for my 10 year reunion. West Point is a great place to visit, but I would not say I miss it 

I have never been colder than December at West Point. That wind would blow down the Hudson from Canada nd hit you in the face so hard your eyes would water.

Much prefer out Texas winters.

-John


----------

